# R35 reliable map/boost settings for Silverstone GP track



## dooke2000 (Nov 19, 2017)

Hi, I have just bought my first Nissan GTR, it is a 2011 SRD-GT800R mapped by Lichfield. Four maps and ability to change turbo boost setting. No forged internals.

I am going to Silverstone GP trackday on 26th February 2018. I will do one warm up lap then try and find space for two flying laps. I am experienced at track days (20 plus days), able to get around 94% of the full potential of the car IMHO.

I take it, having the car on map four and maximum boost = 806 BHP, is not wise and a recipy for strange noises from the engine, like pop hiss and boom.

I was thinking of map three and 20 psi boost as a safe limit for the engine.

Of course if it rains, no worries, just in case it happens to by dry, lol.

Any help/guidance please, much appreciated.

Chris.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

dooke2000 said:


> Hi, I have just bought my first Nissan GTR, it is a 2011 SRD-GT800R mapped by Lichfield. Four maps and ability to change turbo boost setting. No forged internals.
> 
> I am going to Silverstone GP trackday on 26th February 2018. I will do one warm up lap then try and find space for two flying laps. I am experienced at track days (20 plus days), able to get around 94% of the full potential of the car IMHO.
> 
> ...


First you will need to sort out a suitable trackday exhaust system so you are not over the noise limit. Iain Litchfield can supply a system that will be ok for Silverstone and you can also ask him re a suitable map and power output but he and the team are very experienced and although the engine is giving a high power, if it is still on standard internals, the torque would be limited to save the rods. The Litchfield maps are very reliable and safe.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

If it's a Litcho mapped on Ecutek then your map number settings are fuel grade related so Map 3 should be V-power/Tesco Momentum. 

Map 4 would be Race fuel 102 Ron.

I'd use map 3 given availability of v power and higher Ron should limit knock especially when your car is heat soaked from track.

I'd then turn down boost, certainly start at 1.2-1.4 bar and log your car on track if you can as it'll give you some data to check knock especially.

It'll also allow Litchfield to check the logs for peace of mind.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> If it's a Litcho mapped on Ecutek then your map number settings are fuel grade related so Map 3 should be V-power/Tesco Momentum.
> 
> Map 4 would be Race fuel 102 Ron.
> 
> ...


Have Litchfields changed their map designation? I'm sure it used to be map 1 95 octane and pops and bangs, map 2 97 octane, map 3 99 octane and Litchfield traction control on, and map 4 99 octane and traction control off.


----------



## dooke2000 (Nov 19, 2017)

Thx all for the response. I have a lot to learn on this GTR and this is helping a lot.

I have a Whifbitz full 4" exhaust system and the volume is ok, should pass at Silverstone, fingers crossed.

I do have the Ecutek system and finding it hard to get any higher octane than 99 round here, so map 3 then.

I will give this map one a go, I do like pops and bangs lol

Awsome machine the GTR, always admired the car from a distance, now owning one. I am realising how good they are.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

dooke2000 said:


> Thx all for the response. I have a lot to learn on this GTR and this is helping a lot.
> 
> I have a Whifbitz full 4" exhaust system and the volume is ok, should pass at Silverstone, fingers crossed.
> 
> ...


Get the BT dongle and use the ECU Connect app. That'll interrogate the ecu map and tell you which map is what on your car (or check the coolant gauge on the MFD when you map switch as it'll say 95, 97, 99 and so on).

It'll also allow you to set the Litchfield TC accordingly for the conditions. It's far better than the OEM strategy


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

barry P. said:


> Have Litchfields changed their map designation? I'm sure it used to be map 1 95 octane and pops and bangs, map 2 97 octane, map 3 99 octane and Litchfield traction control on, and map 4 99 octane and traction control off.


This is right


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

barry P. said:


> Have Litchfields changed their map designation? I'm sure it used to be map 1 95 octane and pops and bangs, map 2 97 octane, map 3 99 octane and Litchfield traction control on, and map 4 99 octane and traction control off.












Mine isn't.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> Mine isn't.


That will be V6, the earlier V5 and V4 are different, they only go up to 99 octane normally and the map 4 is a different traction control setting.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Sorry Barry but I'm still on V5. This was how Litcho set the car up. I didn't specify anything particular


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

I am there on the 26th... 
I have stage 4.25 but for that day i will be swapping my y pipe to the catted one as this should pass the noise tests...

I have v6, yes its 95 noisey one, 97 = 97ron (BP) and 99 is Vpower/Tesco...

Not sure about the TC, someone told me it is Litcho TC when in R mode.... 
Can anyone clarify?
Not tracked the car since V6 software


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

On my V5 Litcho TC is map 3 with VDC off.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> On my V5 Litcho TC is map 3 with VDC off.


yep, LTC is on in all 3 modes, except the last one 102, where its off by default, and you can either use the OEM nissan VDC on or completely off..so no traction aids at all :runaway:


----------

